# F1 2012 Prediction League



## Coops (Apr 26, 2008)

Not wanting to tread on anyone's toes here, so apologies if anyone does this already - please post and let me know if someone does!

Most of you will know, I am running a 2012 Six Nations prediction league for a few members here and on Briskoda, with the 2012 F1 season on us in a number of weeks, I'm sure that Sportguru will be running another F1 predicition league.

The process is relatively simple - you make your picks for each race as follows: Top 10, Top 3, Winner and Fastest Lap. Points are awarded for correct predicitions with an "Early Guru" bonus point for making your pick prior to qualifying.

If anyone is interested in having a league setup for a bit of fun during the 2012 season then let me know your thoughts. It's totally free to play by the way, so it won't cost you a penny!

Thanks

Si


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

I'm in :thumb:


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Great idea, but no need to Predict F1 title result , Vettel & Redbull win , lets hope i'm wrong as big lewis & Jenson fan but the German just seems to have extra in the tank to steep his game up at anytime IMHO


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Would be nice if you set up a league.


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

sounds like a good idea


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

I'm in


----------



## burger (Feb 10, 2009)

Count me in


----------



## Coops (Apr 26, 2008)

Well that's a start - tournament should have opened in late Feb so hopefully anytime soon it should open for registration!


----------



## David Proctor (Mar 6, 2011)

Count me in..


----------



## Coops (Apr 26, 2008)

Had word from Sportguru - they are hoping to launch 2012 league tomorrow. If so I'll setup a group and let everyone know the details.


----------



## Coops (Apr 26, 2008)

**** UPDATE ****

Ladies and Gents, Boys and Girls - the Sportguru F1 league has been opened!

If you haven't already got a Sportguru profile, I suggest you get one setup ASAP. Picks won't open for a couple of days whilst people get assigned to pools, create pools etc.

Our pool has been setup as follows:

Pool Name: Team Brisky DW
Pool Code: kaleheel

You can access/join the pool via this link

As soon as you've signed up, I will approve membership and we can crack on with the predictions.

Cheers Simon


----------



## Coops (Apr 26, 2008)

Come on guys - only 8 players so far and most of these are from the Rugby pool!!!


All you armchair F1 pundits must surely be able to predict the top 10, top 3, winner and fastest lap for each race?? Come on, it's free and who knows I may even rustle up a prize for the winner!


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

I'm in!

In our work pool, i am historically 2nd last to the guy that uses a random number generator to get his results.


----------



## James01 (Dec 30, 2011)

I'm in!


----------



## Coops (Apr 26, 2008)

Gruffs said:


> I'm in!





James01 said:


> I'm in!


Thanks guys :thumb:


----------



## dew1911 (Jun 9, 2009)

Signed up


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

I'm pending approval , nearly in


----------



## Coops (Apr 26, 2008)

dew1911 said:


> Signed up





R7KY D said:


> I'm pending approval , nearly in


All approved gents, thanks.


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Im in. Matty1

Can we go ahead and pick now or do we wait?


----------



## Coops (Apr 26, 2008)

Approved Matt. 

Will check and find out as they are changing format slightly from last year.


----------



## Will_G (Jan 23, 2012)

Go on then, i'm in, just hope I do better than the 6 nations one!!


----------



## David Proctor (Mar 6, 2011)

Is this up and running yet.????


----------



## Coops (Apr 26, 2008)

:thumb: Yes the league is setup and ready to accept new players.

To sign up goto HERE

You have to pick the following:


Driver who will qualify in pole position
Winner, 2nd place and 3rd place
4th place, 5th place and 6th place
7th place, 8th place, 9th place and 10th place
Fastest lap
Fastest pit stop

All the scoring details are shown on the picks page.

Picking is open now so get your thinking caps on for the first race :thumb:


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Can we see who others have chose?


----------



## Coops (Apr 26, 2008)

Yes BUT only when you have made your picks. Otherwise everyone would copy each other!


----------



## Coops (Apr 26, 2008)

Picks made! Really a bit of hit and miss as it's first race - difficult to tell if anyone is caryying weight in practice.


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

Indeed. 

One thing i have noticed is that Red Bull have already revised their rear end to mimic the exhaust positioning of the McLaren.

Basically, McLaren, Ferrari and Sauber were still blowing their rear ends using the exhaust. Just not directly.


----------



## David Proctor (Mar 6, 2011)

Submitted mine.... Maybe the good days are back... Schumi is fastest after practice 2.....


----------



## Coops (Apr 26, 2008)

Nice one David - Schumacher fan by any chance?

Roll on qualifying tomorrow.


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

now stickied for this season coops :thumb:

Will remove the 6 nations one tomorrow evening.


----------



## David Proctor (Mar 6, 2011)

Coops said:


> Nice one David - Schumacher fan by any chance?
> 
> Roll on qualifying tomorrow.


Always and forever...lol


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

A good first race.

The Mercs had me worried in Quali then they resorted to type. 

Maldonado showed his (lack of) class at the end and DiResta did well too. It all worked out nicely in the end for JB.


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

Gruffs said:


> A good first race.
> 
> The Mercs had me worried in Quali then they resorted to type.
> 
> Maldonado showed his (lack of) class at the end and DiResta did well too. It all worked out nicely in the end for JB.


I would love Button to win this year! He appears to be a really nice genuine guy and a brillient driver. He's the least affected by his fame out of all those on the grid to which is nice to see.


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

I am really enjoying this year's technicalities.

It looks like McLaren and Sauber have some good exhaust based downforce and Mercedes have a version of the F-duct.

No doubt to be outlawed when Red Bull complain.


----------



## Coops (Apr 26, 2008)

Look at that - comes straight off winning the Rugby prediction and flys into "pole position" in the F1 league.

Good going Gruffs.


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

Pure fluke mate.

The first three Could be guessed but the rest of it luckily resorted to type. It was looking very dodgy for me early doors.

Perhaps my OCD sufferer banner could be changed to "DWs 6 Nations Champ 2012"?

How about it Mods? Huh? Go on, you know it makes sense. :lol:


----------



## Coops (Apr 26, 2008)

Interesting piece on the BBC website from Gary Anderson on Mercedes' F-Duct system:



> Mercedes were the focus of controversy in Melbourne because of their DRS-operated 'F-duct' speed boost system.
> 
> I've been poking around near the car and it's clear how it works.
> 
> ...


Full article HERE


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

http://www.formula1.com/news/technical/2012/864/945.html

If they are stalling out the front wing as well as the rear, it would explain Schumi's strange offs if the DRS was shut just a little too late for the front wing laminar flow to re-attach before the corner.

Anderson says it's only 0.1 to 0.2 per lap but that is gained at the end of the DRS zone where the Mercs can overtake. The higher level of DF they can run would help them with their tyre problems too.

I love F1!.


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Raikkonen is really pushing.


----------



## Coops (Apr 26, 2008)

Cracking qualy session - just finished watching it. 

Hamilton's lap was impressive, Schuey pulled out the stops tho.


----------



## David Proctor (Mar 6, 2011)

I bet no one predicted todays result from malaysia ..???? Great drive by fernando and OMG Perez's second place was awesome....


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

When the team said to Perez, we need this place, keep it, meaning 2nd, that was a real shame. 

He would of pissed all over Alonso, and I think it put him off which made him make a mistake.


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

I was amazed nobody mentioned the Ferrari engine in the Sauber. No way was Perez ever going to get past. 

Just about the worst result for me I can't deny Alonso or Ferrari's ability but I don't have to like them. 

Why do they have arace in the rainy season? And why if they do is the track not crowned and drained? 

I was really glad of the highlights today though.


----------



## Coops (Apr 26, 2008)

That was a really good race, rain changed things a bit and made it less predictable.

Agree about Ferrari though Gruffs.

Perez need exceptionally well despite the fact that he would _never _get past the works team! Likewise good results by Kimi, Senna, and Di Resta.


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

Yep. Perez and Sauber should be congratulated. 

Then change engine suppliers.


----------



## Coops (Apr 26, 2008)

So the standings after 2nd race:

1.Gruffs - 17.75 pts
2.R7KY D - 17.25 pts (and golden cap for the round)
3.Sausage Roll - 16.50 pts
4.nelson - 15.25 pts
5.MartynVRS - 14.75 pts
6.Will_G - 14.75 pts
7.Coops - 14.75 pts
8.Mitch - 14.00 pts
9.Rickboy - 13.75 pts
10.Rhino - 13.25 pts
11.Matty - 13.25 pts
12.Schuey - 12.50 pts
13.technie - 12.00 pts
14.james01 - 11.75 pts
15.Shug - 11.50 pts
16.dew1911 - 10.25 pts
17.scrim - 10.00 pts
18.daiking - 9.75 pts
19.matt1chelski - 9.50 pts
20.skud vrs - 0.00 pts (to be fair only joined yesterday!)

Gruffs maintains a slim lead off the back off of the 2nd race with R7KY D hot on his heels.

EDIT: I am securing a "trophy" for the winner by the way, nothing flash but something nonetheless!


----------



## Coops (Apr 26, 2008)

After a short break F1 returns at the weekend with the Chinese GP. 

Will McLaren continue their qualifying domination, will Ferrari improve their performance after their shock result at the hands of the weather last time out and what of Red Bull?

Get your picks in early for the weekend!


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

Yay! 

Missed it last week.

Picks are hard huh? The front is OK ish but the midfield is a mind-feck. Right the way back to Williams could come in. What a year.


----------



## Will_G (Jan 23, 2012)

Hamilton given 5 place grid penalty for changing his gearbox

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/formula1/17686441


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

Balls!


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Made my predictions after the announcement about Hamilton.


----------



## Will_G (Jan 23, 2012)

Well done to anyone who predicted that one. Going to be a really good race tomorrow I think with some big names down in the pack


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)




----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

Rosberg drove well. 

Didn't help my predictions though.


----------



## Coops (Apr 26, 2008)

Well you are still toping the table Gruffs so must be doing something right, saying that it is still early days:










Some big movers both up and down following the GP.


----------



## Coops (Apr 26, 2008)

So despite the ongoing civil unrest in Bahrain, it appears that the GP is going ahead.



It would appear that even though the F1 community has been given assurances of their safety, Force India team had a narrow escape earlier today when petrol bombs were hurled over their vehicle on there way back from the track, not good IMO.



Regardless, and whether we agreed or not, the race is still on so make your picks.



Thanks Si


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

Cheers Coops. Much obliged.


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Is there a problem with Sport Guru?

I have made my picks and I am happy. 

When I go to view who has picked who, it says I have picked Button for Pole when I picked Hamilton. 

So I go back to My Picks, and they are as I picked.

Anyone else having this problem?


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

Are you picking for Bahrain but viewing the China picks when you go back?


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

No. It did the same for China.


----------



## Coops (Apr 26, 2008)

IT sometimes throws up some quirks in display but generally does process what you say you have picked.

I'll have a look later when I do my picks. (let's see how first practice goes!)


----------



## Beeste (Oct 25, 2005)

I've just uploaded some footage from the practice session today.


----------



## Coops (Apr 26, 2008)

Matt. said:


> Is there a problem with Sport Guru?
> 
> I have made my picks and I am happy.
> 
> ...


Matt

Your pick for pole is Hamilton according to the group list at the bottom.


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

Damn, blast and buggery. 

How very annoying.


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Coops said:


> Matt
> 
> Your pick for pole is Hamilton according to the group list at the bottom.


Yep that's what I picked.

When I go View my own picks it's all different.


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

Anyone see that coming? Lol.

I'm so annoyed that Vettel and Red Bull are winning. As for Schumacher's It's not fair, we can't get the tyres working comments Ha Ha Ha Ha.

However,

If you have had to turn your engine up so far to win that you cannot complete a full lap and enter the pits at the correct place after crossing the line, then you should get a 25 second penalty.

I'm sure Rosberg coasted over the line. With DiResta looking in his mirrors, there was nearly an accident.


----------



## Will_G (Jan 23, 2012)

Yeah well done to whoever predicted that results

Know what you are saying about Vettel, I could just break that effin finger. I also agree about Schumey, if they had spent as much time worrying about a race performing car instead of this air duct for the DRS then they wouldnt have this issue.


----------



## David Proctor (Mar 6, 2011)

Great race and nice to see Lotus ( Renault )finally coming good. Looks like Kimi has not lost any of his ability or race craft..

Did anyone predict the result.???? 

Sent from my BlackBerry 9900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Coops (Apr 26, 2008)

Right then campers, after a break the F1 season comes to Europe at the weekend with the Spanish GP, and following a good test session at Mugello last week, will Alonso (and Ferrari) manage to improve their situation.

As a reminder, Gruffs tops the table by 0.25pts ahead of R7KY D with Sausage Roll just behind.

Get your picks in early and have a good week !


----------



## Coops (Apr 26, 2008)

Well that was an interesting weekend, Hamilton demoted to back of grid, Vettel et al not setting times in Q3 and Pastor winning for Williams. Fantastic result - bet there wasn't many of you predicted that!!!

and so to the leaderboard:










R7KYD and Gruffs swap places but bigman888 jumps up 3 places to third. Other big winners this weekend were james01 and techie.

Also congrats to bigman888 and matt1chelski for getting the yellow caps for the round. Great picks guys!

Monaco is next up in 2 weeks time and this iconic GP always throws up some interesting results.


----------



## Coops (Apr 26, 2008)

Done my picks for Sunday, as not around tomorrow. Tough call but gave it a shot!


----------



## Rickyboy (Oct 14, 2008)

Dullest race ever. Anyone know where I could find a statistic for how many cars actually made passes (non pit stop) throughout that race? Apart from the start I can only think of a couple.

Anyway, really enjoying the sportguru league we have going. Only 5 points separate the top 10! Looking forward to Canada...


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

I actually recorded it an fast forwarded it in places. 

Monaco is a jolly for the team sponsors and a challenge for the drivers. For the spectator, it's a yawn fest.


----------



## Shug (Jul 13, 2007)

Gruffs said:


> For the spectator, it's a yawn fest.


You mean after all the crashes


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

Watch the start and first corner, fall asleep, wake up at the end.


----------



## Ric (Feb 4, 2007)

the GP2 crash on the first lap on saturday was more interesting than the F1 race.


----------



## Coops (Apr 26, 2008)

Rickyboy said:


> Dullest race ever. Anyone know where I could find a statistic for how many cars actually made passes (non pit stop) throughout that race?


It's not going to be many Ricky is it? Just a few at the start when there was a shunt but can't really recall much else, because I was pretty much doing this:



Gruffs said:


> I actually recorded it an fast forwarded it in places.


So ladies and gents, as the 2012 F1 season continues to amaze us all with yet another different winner, the Briskoda & DW Prediction league doesn't !!! The usual suspects are still topping the table albeit Gruffs & R7KY D swapping places. Elsewhere there were some changes from the last race with Rickyboy & techie jumping up 3 places to 4th and 8th respectively. Rhino jumping up 2 with everyone else losing ground!


Gruffs 44.00 pts

R7KY D 43.50 pts

bigman888 43.00 pts

Rickyboy 42.75 pts

Sausage Roll 42.75 pts

Coops 42.50 pts

nelson 40.75 pts

techie 39.75 pts

james01 39.50 pts

Will_G 39.25 pts

Rhino 37.50 pts

Mitch 37.25 pts

Matty1 36.75 pts

daiking 35.50 pts

matt1chelski 33.25 pts

MartynVRS 27.00 pts

Shug 26.00 pts

Schuey 25.75 pts

skud vrs 24.00 pts

PhilP1903 18.50 pts

scrim 18.25 pts

occyoccyoccy 11.25 pts

dew1911 10.25 pts

Thanks for your continued support in playing and good luck for the Canadian GP on 10th June :thumb:


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

Cheers for organising all this Coops. Must take ages to type on an iPhone. :lol:


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

Cheers for organising all this Coops. Must take ages to type on an iPhone. :lol:


----------



## Rickyboy (Oct 14, 2008)

Well done Lewis! Really great race. Beginning to feel a little sorry for Button, the guy is having a very hard time in qualifying let alone the race. Also, Di Resta was so unlucky. Had a great start and then his pit stop left him in a really tough place in the field to rescue himself from... really gutted for the guy as he seems like he has the talent. Surely he's going to be in a better car next year?!


----------



## Coops (Apr 26, 2008)

THink the logic could have been to replace Massa with Di Resta but seeing how he seems to have upped his game that could be a very tough call.

Haven't seen the race yet but "watched" the BBC text commentary last night and it seemed a good race. 

Well done to McLaren and Hamilton - thought Vettel and Alonso were on a one-stopper but Lewis drove a great race. Was there an incident in the pits again with McLaren??


----------



## Coops (Apr 26, 2008)

So the 7th race brings the 7th different winner, who's gonna be the 8th then?

Congrats to those who picked Hamilton for the win (like me :thumb. techie predicted Grosjean in 2nd but no-one got the full podium correct, in fact only daiking predicted Perez in the top 10!

Yet again there were some movers this week - me, Bigman888, Rickyboy, Rhino, Matty1, skud vrs, scrim and occyoccyoccy all moved up places, so well done to those. Unfortunately Gruffs, R7KY D and Sausage Roll all dropped, amongst others meaning we have a new leader:


bigman888 - 52.75
Gruffs - 52.00
Rickyboy - 51.50
Coops - 51.50
R7KY D - 50.75
Sausage Roll - 50.50
nelson - 49.50
techie - 47.75
Rhino - 46.75
Will_G - 46.00
Matty1 - 45.75
james01 - 45.25
Mitch - 44.00
daiking - 43.25
matt1chelski - 40.75
skud vrs - 30.75
MartynVRS - 27.00
Shug - 26.00
Schuey - 25.75
scrim - 25.50
occyoccyoccy - 21.00
PhilP1903 - 18.50
dew1911 - 10.25

Looks our league is going to chop and change just like the drivers championship!!!

(Leaderboard manually typed as I can't get Sportguru on my works network!)


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

took a fookin hammering this week !!


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

Bloody loyalty to Button cost me again. 

It's interesting isn't it? You have Pirelli making tyres that if people drive like they stole the car, they wear out. But, those that are smooth as silk with them, can't get heat in them to be competitive.

Only Perez seems to be able to manage to do both well. 1 stopping and very, very fast at the end. I wonder what he would be like in a Ferrari? :lol:

I'm glad Red Bull had their law infringing holes banned. It's a bit off as well. They turn up to the race, everyone says "they're illegal, you can't have them". they race under protest, get found to be illegal and then don't lose any points.

It's simplistic but complex form of cheating really.


----------



## Rickyboy (Oct 14, 2008)

Coops said:


> THink the logic could have been to replace Massa with Di Resta but seeing how he seems to have upped his game that could be a very tough call.


If memory serves me, I think Schumacher is signed to Mercedes until the end of this season. Even though Brawn himself has said that he wants MS to stay, I firmly believe this year will be his last therefore leaving an empty seat. Could this be the next stop for Di Resta? I bloody hope so.


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

He drove for Merc in DTM didn't he?

Won the title too.


----------



## Coops (Apr 26, 2008)

Gruffs said:


> He drove for Merc in DTM didn't he?
> 
> Won the title too.


Yep 2007 to 2010 - came 5th, 2nd, 3rd and 1st in the championship over the 4 years.


----------



## Coops (Apr 26, 2008)

Rickyboy said:


> If memory serves me, I think Schumacher is signed to Mercedes until the end of this season. Even though Brawn himself has said that he wants MS to stay, I firmly believe this year will be his last therefore leaving an empty seat. Could this be the next stop for Di Resta? I bloody hope so.


Think you're right Ricky - MS was on a 3 year plan, this being the last.

I think MS will leave based on his performance as he is not succeeding as well as he or Merc expected.


----------



## Rickyboy (Oct 14, 2008)

Coops said:


> Think you're right Ricky - MS was on a 3 year plan, this being the last.
> 
> I think MS will leave based on his performance as he is not succeeding as well as he or Merc expected.


He's clearly very frustrated and I'm not 100% sure, but has he only finished 2 GP's this year? Obviously not all race retirements are going to be his fault - but jesus, his future surely ain't bright at Merc.

I'm fairly new to F1 and didn't really witness the Schumacher reign of 2000 to 2004 so this season (and last) is really hampering my ability to see him the legend that he is/was. There's only so far that relying on history will take you, so soon enough Brawn will realise it and maybe forcefully suggest that he steps out and allows new blood to have a chance in a race winning car.


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

He may have gone the to develop the Silver Arrow. 

Hence why his car is always broken. Or, he could just be past it.


----------



## Coops (Apr 26, 2008)

Interesting practice sessions in Valencia - many teams going in different directions with regard to upgrades.

McLaren have pretty much stood still with their upgrades, with no new developments since the 5th race in Barcelona. Hamilton only managed 14th in 2nd practice, some 0.8 secs off the pacesetter.

Practice sessions were particularly important for Jenson following his poor running in the last race. He was still struggling with setup issues and had a constant front wheel locking problem with the option tyre.

Ferrari used FP1 to test out some developments and daubed their front wing on Alonso's car with aero paint to guage air flow with their improvements.










By the end of FP2, the top 15 drivers were split by a mere 0.9 secs which really shows how competitive the cars are this year.

Vettel topped the times, with Hulkenberg just behind and Kobayashi third. The Force India really showed it's pace and it could well be in contention for a Q3 position tomorrow.

Looking forward to another good qualifying session!


----------



## Rickyboy (Oct 14, 2008)

Well done Coops, yellow hat for this week! As a group though we didn't really score too well did we?!


----------



## Coops (Apr 26, 2008)

Agreed Ricky, not a massive scoring round for the league but some changes nonetheless:

After being near the top for many races, Gruffs drops 4 places together with Sausage Roll. With my well thought out  picks, I climb into the leading spot with Rhino and nelson also picking up places.


Coops - 59.25
bigman888 - 58.75
R7KY D - 58.25
Rickyboy - 58.00
nelson - 57.50
Gruffs - 57.50
Rhino - 55.00
techie - 54.25
Will_G - 53.00
Sausage ROll - 52.75
Mitch - 51.50
Matty1 - 51.00
daiking - 50.50
matt1chelski - 45.50
james01 - 44.75
skudvrs - 33.75
scrim - 32.75
MartynVRS - 27.00
Shug - 26.00
Schuey - 25.75
occyoccyoccy - 21.50
PhilP1903 - 18.50
dew1911 - 10.25

Silverstone is up next so hopefully the Brits will do well??


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

I'm quickly losing interest now.

If the race is to be determined by the tyres, why not just have them running around on skinny wheels like the old days?

Why not have the tyre like they are having 'gone off the cliff' all the time?


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

Balls,

I forgot to do picks.

Maldonada in trouble again. This time for losing control in a game of Chicken with Perez. Very similar to the last incident with Hamilton but roles reversed. Again, he was found wanting. Perez's interview summed it up for me.

Maldonado won the game of chicken but lost the contest of talent.


----------



## Coops (Apr 26, 2008)

Gruffs said:


> Maldonado won the game of chicken but lost the contest of talent.


What goes around, comes around!!! He will be on very thin ice now:

*No / Driver* : 18 - Pastor Maldonado
*Competitor *: Williams F1 Team
*Fact *: Causing a collision with Car 15 Sergio Perez.
*Offence *: Involved in an incident as defined by Article 16.1 of the FIA Formula One Sporting Regulations
*Decision *: In accordance with Article 18.1 of the FIA Formula One Sporting Regulations, a reprimand and a fine of €10,000.
*Reason *: In view of the serious nature of the incident the Stewards have decided under Article 18.1 to apply two penalties.


----------



## OvlovMike (Jul 19, 2011)

Gruffs said:


> Balls,
> 
> I forgot to do picks.
> 
> ...


There's a distinct similarity with the two incidents mentioned, and that's that both times the guy that looks an awful lot like a rapist ran out of talent, wiping perfectly competent drivers off the track on both occasions and managing to make his way home afterwards.

The win got to his head, and now believes he 'deserves' the opportunity to do it again, regardless of who he takes out on the way. Dangerous place to be. He's in danger of losing his seat at Williams as he's busy looking for better things, whilst pissing everyone else off at the same time demonstrating he's not all that. The only reason Williams kept him was the funding - with their car being so much more competitive lately I don't see that being so much of an issue in being able to secure someone like Button, who has to be on his way out of McLaren now having practically given up in nearly every race of 2012.


----------



## Will_G (Jan 23, 2012)

Must be worrying for Maldonado with what Perez said that the drivers have actually had a meeting to discuss his driving. Its about time they done more than fined him, his team surely have had enough of him wrecking car after car each race


----------



## OvlovMike (Jul 19, 2011)

Will_G said:


> Must be worrying for Maldonado with what Perez said that the drivers have actually had a meeting to discuss his driving. Its about time they done more than fined him, his team surely have had enough of him wrecking car after car each race


Absolutely. I'd be having a long, hard word with myself after the way he's been this season.

On another note, why do Marussia even bother going? They're permanently in the way, barely making it to the end of the race at all in many instances...


----------



## Will_G (Jan 23, 2012)

Gruffs said:


> Balls,
> 
> I forgot to do picks.
> 
> ...


Gruffs, you still scored 6.3 pts, guessing you meant the early picks?


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

Will_G said:


> Gruffs, you still scored 6.3 pts, guessing you meant the early picks?


Wow! I must have done those really early last week. Completely forgot.



OvlovMike said:


> Absolutely. I'd be having a long, hard word with myself after the way he's been this season.
> 
> On another note, why do Marussia even bother going? They're permanently in the way, barely making it to the end of the race at all in many instances...


Karthikayen is just awful. He must be bloody loaded. He's just dangerous for being a rolling road block.


----------



## Will_G (Jan 23, 2012)

Just to help Coops out since I'm not blocked in work

1 ▲ 4 nelson 65.75 
2 ▼ 1 Coops 65.75 
3 - R7KY D 65.25 
4 - Rickyboy 64.50 
5 ▲ 1 Gruffs 63.75 
6 ▲ 1 Rhino 63.25 
7 ▲ 1 techie 61.00 
8 ▲ 1 Will_G 60.00 
9 ▲ 2 Mitch 59.50 
10 - Sausage Roll 59.00 
11 ▼ 9 bigman888 58.75 
12 - Matty1 58.50 
13 - daiking 57.00 
14 - matt1chelski 52.00 
15 - james01 44.75 
16 ▲ 1 scrim 40.25 
17 ▼ 1 skud vrs 33.75 
18 - MartynVRS 27.00 
19 - Shug 26.00 
20 - Schuey 25.75 
21 - occyoccyoccy 21.50 
22 - PhilP1903 18.50 
23 - dew1911 10.25 

Nelson got the award for most points this round with 8.25 although Rhino scored the same

Strangely Gruffs, you didnt get points for Early Pick or Pole so it doesnt look like you could have done your picks early...


----------



## OvlovMike (Jul 19, 2011)

Gruffs said:


> Karthikayen is just awful. He must be bloody loaded. He's just dangerous for being a rolling road block.


Yeah, although of the two evils I think Marussia are marginally worse than HRT.

Either way, when you're not even half way through _every_ GP and they're getting lapped, someone in charge has to call time for them surely?


----------



## Coops (Apr 26, 2008)

Gruffs said:


> Wow! I must have done those really early last week. Completely forgot.


Come on Gruffs, just face it, you picked and you picked wrong. :lol: "Completely forgot", yeah good one, I'll remember that :thumb:



Will_G said:


> Just to help Coops out since I'm not blocked in work


Thanks Wil_G - been a bit snowed under this morning so haven't got round to doing the usual Monday morning round up.


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

I've picked wrong all year mate. 

It seems Red Bull are just able to put the best bits of everyone else's car on theirs better than anyone else.


----------



## Coops (Apr 26, 2008)

Just a quick heads up, Sportguru has now merged with Superbru.

Everything has transferred across to Superbru so you can all continue as normal. Haven't used the desktop site yet (as Superbru is now banned @ work :lol: but Sportguru wasn't) but the mobile site looks just the same as before.


As for the racing, well it's off to Hockenheim this weekend for the German GP which is traditionally a power circuit. Will McLaren be able to make some improvements and get back on par with Red Bull and Ferrari?

Won't be doing the normal Monday round up so perhaps someone else could pick it up for me, cheers.

Simon


----------



## Will_G (Jan 23, 2012)

Simon,
I'll quite easily do it, hope you didnt mind me doing it last time  I'm thankfully not blocked for SuperBru so should be alright to do it.


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

Picks done 18th July 2012.

Hockenheim.

Now the Red Bull is fast, are we going to see the very odd reappearance of a fast car for Seb and a slower one for Mark?

Or, is it Mark's turn?

Will Jenson put some tyres on that work?

Will Pastor give the drug barons value for their money?

Will Kimi actually be arsed to try?


----------



## Coops (Apr 26, 2008)

Will_G said:


> Simon,
> I'll quite easily do it, hope you didnt mind me doing it last time  I'm thankfully not blocked for SuperBru so should be alright to do it.


Thanks Will - spot on :thumb:

Early picks for Gruffs, some tough decisions now at this point in the season. Might reserve judgement until have free practice


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

I'm going top this week


----------



## Coops (Apr 26, 2008)

Picks made - strange but Maldonado doesn't feature in my picks!


----------



## Rickyboy (Oct 14, 2008)

Coops said:


> Picks made - strange but Maldonado doesn't feature in my picks!


Same here Coops. Can't say it's an unwise decision though as if memory serves me he's only had 2 top 10 finishes this season (albeit 1 was a win). Enjoy his racing style quite a bit though, always dramatic when he sees what he thinks is a gap!

Won myself a wee point on the pole position today! Bring on the race tomorrow!! Big hopes for Di Resta to impress!


----------



## Will_G (Jan 23, 2012)

Hmmm this might upset some predictions

"Red Bull are under investigation for illegal engine mapping and could be forced to start the German Grand Prix from the back of the grid"

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/formula1/18943608


----------



## Rickyboy (Oct 14, 2008)

What's that on my head??? Oh, it's a yellow cap... aaaaaaaaand the number 1 spot in the league! A good weekend boys!


----------



## dew1911 (Jun 9, 2009)

I keep forgetting to do my picks for this, hence I'm well behind now!


----------



## Will_G (Jan 23, 2012)

Sorry gents forgot during the day to paste this up


1 ▲ 3 Rickyboy 73.50 
2 - Coops 72.75 
3 ▼ 2 nelson 72.50 
4 ▼ 1 R7KY D 71.00 
5 - Rhino 69.75 
6 - Gruffs 69.50 
7 - techie 69.25 
8 ▲ 1 Mitch 68.00 
9 ▲ 1 Matty1 66.75 
10 ▼ 2 Will_G 66.25 
11 - bigman888 65.50 
12 ▲ 1 daiking 63.25 
13 ▼ 1 Sausage Roll 58.50 
14 - matt1chelski 56.75 
15 ▲ 1 scrim 48.00 
16 ▼ 1 james01 44.75 
17 - skud vrs 39.75 
18 - MartynVRS 27.00 
19 - Shug 26.00 
20 - Schuey 25.75 
21 - occyoccyoccy 21.50 
22 - PhilP1903 18.50 
23 - dew1911 10.25 

As above Rickyboy got the yellow cap for most points scoring an impressive 9 points this week and taking the lead


----------



## Rickyboy (Oct 14, 2008)

What a round by Nelson! 10.8points, with another 1 potentially from fastest pit stop! Wow, well done man!

Fairly dull race really. Hopefully the final half of the season will bring some more overtakes.

Been reading a few forums lately that are talking about bringing back refueling during the race. I can't disagree. It would make it a lot more interesting and races like Monaco and Hungary, where overtakes are a rarity) would be far more open. Not going to happen though is it...


----------



## dew1911 (Jun 9, 2009)

Rickyboy said:


> What a round by Nelson! 10.8points, with another 1 potentially from fastest pit stop! Wow, well done man!
> 
> Fairly dull race really. Hopefully the final half of the season will bring some more overtakes.
> 
> Been reading a few forums lately that are talking about bringing back refueling during the race. I can't disagree. It would make it a lot more interesting and races like Monaco and Hungary, where overtakes are a rarity) would be far more open. Not going to happen though is it...


I hope they bring it back, just so we get another chance to see a McLaren shoot off down the pitlane setting fire to Ferrari's :lol:


----------



## Coops (Apr 26, 2008)

So as the curtain falls on the Hungarian GP, the F1 circus takes it's summer break and so too does the Brisky DW Prediction League.

Another hard fought race with nelson and Rhino leading the results with 10.75 and 10.25 pts respectively, a very good result. (these are both friends of mine and frequent neither forums!)

The rest of us were over 2points behind with me and Mitch on 8.75, closely followed by daiking, skud vrs, techie, R7KY D and Rickyboy. scrim, Matty1, dew1911 (obviously remembered to predict after missing some GPs) follow on with Will_G bringing up the rear.

At this stage in the season, the overall table looks like this:


nelson 83.25
Coops 81.50
Rickyboy 81.00
Rhino 80.00
R7KY D 78.75
techie 77.00
Mitch 76.75
Matty1 74.00
daiking 71.75
Will_G 71.50
Gruffs 69.50
bigman888 65.50
Sausage Roll 58.50
matt1chelski 56.75
scrim 55.25
skud vrs 47.75
james01 44.75
MartynVRS 27.00
Shug 26.00
Schuey 25.75
occyoccyoccy 21.50
PhilP1903 18.50
dew1911 16.50

11.75 points split the top 10 so everything to play for in next rounds of races - next race is not until 2nd September with the Belgian GP @ Spa.


----------



## dew1911 (Jun 9, 2009)

Coops said:


> *dew1911 (obviously remembered to predict after missing some GPs)*


Finally remembered, then got my log in right (hadn't got the e-mails about the site change over), already making ground on the backmakers it seems :lol:


----------



## Rickyboy (Oct 14, 2008)

I'm going to start making my picks after practice sessions... mine were a disaster last week as I picked very early!


----------



## Coops (Apr 26, 2008)

Hello all,

Everyone enjoyed the F1 summer break? Well you'll be glad it's back with the Belgian GP at the weekend. Should be a stunner on such a classic track.

Get your picks in ready!


----------



## Rickyboy (Oct 14, 2008)

Picks in Coops! Looking forward to the race, hope the weather is better than the practice sessions though.


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

Picks in. Though it's a total lottery so far. 

Hoping for a british win


----------



## Coops (Apr 26, 2008)

Only just picked, didn't watch qually and have totally guessed! Gonna slip a few places me thinks. 

Good to be back with F1 though. Let the league continue. 

Sent from my BlackBerry 9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Coops (Apr 26, 2008)

Well don't know about anyone else but no thanks to Grosjean, my picks were an unmitigated disaster!

Gruffs and Will_G came out on top with 7 points each, with R7KY D just behind on 6.75. Not a massive scoring round and with only 12 players picking, difference between the top and bottom was 2 points.

Leaderboard therefore looks like this:


Nelson - 88.75
Coops - 87.00
Rickyboy - 86.50
R7KY D - 85.50
Rhino - 85.00
techie - 83.00
Mitch - 82.50
Matty1 - 79.75
Will_G - 78.50
Gruffs - 76.50
daiking - 71.75
bigman888 - 65.50
scrim - 61.50
Sausage Roll - 58.50
matt1chelski - 56.75
skud vrs - 53.25
james01 - 44.75
MartynVRS - 27.00
Shug - 26.00
Scheuy - 25.75
occyoccyoccy - 21.50
PhilP1903 - 18.50
dew1911 - 16.50

Roll on Italian GP!!


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

Yep, after all we have said about Maldonado, at least he knows where his car is on the road before he causes and accident.

Kimi did rather well out of it though did'nt he? :doublesho:doublesho:doublesho


----------



## Rickyboy (Oct 14, 2008)

Grosjean... Jesus Christ, what a nightmare! I had him, Alonso and Hamilton all for points!

Great race by Jenson though, are things looking up for him finally? Kimi, as solid as ever and Hulkenberg bringing home a near podium for Force India. If Di Resta hadn't had his KERS failure then who knows what would have happened.

What are we all thinking about Grosjeans 1 race ban?

Can't wait for Monza!


----------



## Will_G (Jan 23, 2012)

I've watched the start a few times now and more and more I watch it the more I thinks hes been hard done by. If you see the shot of them coming towards the camera then he does go towards Hamilton then stops then I think it's Perez jinks out in front of him, admittedly it's quite a bit in front then grosjean makes a move to go wider still as if lining up Perez however forgetting he hasn't fully passed Hamilton.

Other than that was good to see Jenson up there again after a hard time during the start of the season


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

I think the penalty is harsh but fair.

What happened was Grosjean dived for a gap without knowing (or remembering) he had shoved Hamilton inside him.

It shows a lack of awareness and a lack of care which is more worrying in some ways than Maldonado's red mist ramming.

To me, it highlights that if F1 were closer racing, Grosjean would be left wanting.


----------



## Rickyboy (Oct 14, 2008)

Slight change of subject chaps but have you seen the F1 news?! Apparently Hamilton is leaving Mclaren for Merc!


----------



## GolfFanBoy (May 23, 2010)

Rickyboy said:


> Slight change of subject chaps but have you seen the F1 news?! Apparently Hamilton is leaving Mclaren for Merc!


Yeah I saw that! I'm more excited to know who will get his seat at McLaren - hopefully Di Resta :car:


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Confirmed on Twitter that it's untrue.


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

http://www1.skysports.com/formula-1/news/12433/8054792/?utm_source=twitterfeed&utm_medium=twitter


----------



## Rickyboy (Oct 14, 2008)

Matt. said:


> Confirmed on Twitter that it's untrue.


Thanks man. Kinda happy about it but also a bit gutted. Looks like the only team to change at the end of this season will be Ferrari and possibly Force India.


----------



## Coops (Apr 26, 2008)

Hamilton will have been talking to all the teams, we know he has already spoken to Ferrari and advanced talks with McLaren continue. Has he spoken to Mercedes? Yes he probably has. But this is Eddie Jordan putting his spin on it and there is possibly a hint of diversion tactics at play by his management company.

My fear is that Hamilton's management team are trying to turn him into a global celebrity rather than an F1 driver. Whilst Mercedes does have a strong brand, and probably stronger than McLaren, they don't necessarily have the right F1 package (at the minute).

The result is that if, and it's a big IF, Hamilton does leave McLaren then it could well be his last shot at getting another Driver's Championship. If he doesn't do it this year, he may not have the team or car to do it again.

Again, though I do think this is tactics by his mgt co.


----------



## Rickyboy (Oct 14, 2008)

Coops said:


> My fear is that Hamilton's management team are trying to turn him into a global celebrity rather than an F1 driver. Whilst Mercedes does have a strong brand, and probably stronger than McLaren, they don't necessarily have the right F1 package (at the minute).


I agree, however I think it's Hamilton himself that is pushing for the global celeb status and his management team are more than happy to aid him in this quest. Has F1 ever had a one team driver for their entire career? It seems like Hamilton may feel obligated to stay with Mclaren due to their MASSIVE backing in his early career.

Teams need to change up. I don't think a 3rd year of identical lineups is a great idea from a fans point of view.


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

I actually think Hamilton is in the wrong sport. He'd be awesome in touring cars.


----------



## Coops (Apr 26, 2008)

OK campers, with FP1 just finished over in Italy, it's time to start thinking about your picks for the race on Sunday.

The FP1 results were as follows:

1) Schumacher 2) Button 3) Rosberg 4) Alonso 5) Massa 6) Hamilton 7) Raikkonen 8) Perez 9) Webber 10) Maldonado 11) Vettel 12) Hulkenberg 13) Bottas 14) Kobayashi 15) D'Ambrosio 16) Bianchi 17) Ricciardo 18) Vergne 19) Kovalainen 20) Petrov 21) Pic 22) Glock 23) De la Rosa 24) Ma


----------



## Coops (Apr 26, 2008)

Well that's phase I of my picks come good - Hamilton in pole! 

If the McLaren boys can maintain a good lead I'll be on for some good points. 

Where did Massa pull his lap from??



Sent from my BlackBerry 9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rickyboy (Oct 14, 2008)

Looks like we have fairly similar picks this week Coops!

God knows where Massa has pulled his recent "form" from. He's not really contending for major points obviously but his qualifying record is getting better. Is the threat/almost certainty of being booted from Ferrari maybe inspiring some better performances?

Also, quick question for any of the more knowledgeable of us... Di Resta did very well with a 4th position in qualifying. As we know he has a new gearbox (hence the 5 place penalty), but can this gearbox replacement be the reason he is up there contending against the people with boxes that have been through 3-4 races?


----------



## Coops (Apr 26, 2008)

Don't think it has anything to do with the gearbox replacement, as they were already showing strong form in Spa, so merely just a continuation of that.

Despite the off track rumours, Hamilton brushed them all aside and produced a great lights to flag race to keep the pressure up on Alonso at the top of the drivers championship. Unfortunately Button couldn't consolidate his 2nd place in qualifying, dropping out with a fuel issue - this certainly lost me some points!

The race proved to be a better scoring affair than last week with 3 players scoring over 10 points (nelson, Coops and Rickyboy), which doesn't really alter the board that much


nelson - 100.25
Coops - 97.25
Rickyboy - 97.00
R7KY D - 92.00
Rhino - 91.75
techie - 90.50
Mitch - 88.75
Matty1 - 86.50
Will_G - 85.75
Gruffs - 84.00
daiking - 71.75
scrim - 71.25
bigman888 - 65.50
matt1chelski - 63.50
Sausage Roll - 58.50
skud vrs - 58.25
james01 - 44.75
MartynVRS - 27.00
Shug - 26.00
Schuey - 25.75
occyoccyoccy - 21.50
PhilP1903 - 18.50
dew1911 - 16.50

Next up is Singapore in 2 weeks time.


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

Bah,

A missed race and late to pick cost me dear huh?

Funny how all the merc cars start having issues at a track they're strong at. 

Anyone think Seb should get a 5 place penalty as per Rosberg a while back?


----------



## Coops (Apr 26, 2008)

Does appear to be some inconsistency regarding the FIA's approach in this area.

Seb should be used to this, he passed Alonso in virtually the same place in last years race with 2 wheels on the grass. Interestingly, this ruling wasn't in place but Alonso left jsut enough room for Vettel to keep most of his car on the track. Seb wasn't so obliging in return was he?

After the incidents in Bahrain, the FIA issued some clarification on the ruling:



> Any driver defending his position on a straight and before any braking area may use the full width of the track during his first move provided no significant portion of the car attempting to pass is alongside his. Whilst defending in this way the driver may not leave the track without justifiable reason. For the avoidance of doubt, if any part of the front wing of the car attempting to pass is alongside the rear wheel of the car in front this will be deemed to be a 'significant portion'.


----------



## Coops (Apr 26, 2008)

Another interesting race under the lights in Singapore, and one which leaves Hamilton slipping down the championship.

Congratulations must go to Schumacher for making it a double of "hits" in the same GP - last year Perez and this year Vergne, which follows on from his accident with Senna in Spain earlier in the year.

In the end it was Vettel who cruised to victory with Button a galant second. The title must surely be between Vettel and Alonso now.

Meanwhile in the Team Brisky DW league, Will_G pulled some great picks and came out on top this week with 10 points, Rhino and nelson came in just behind with 9.25 pts. techie continues his good form with 7.75 pts along with Rickyboy, Gruffs, and R7KY D. I had a complete mare and came in with a lowly 6.25.

nelson now consolidates his lead at the top by 4.75 points over Rickyboy, then Coops, Rhino and R7KYD:


nelson - 109.50
Rickyboy - 104.75
Coops - 103.50
Rhino - 101.00
R7KY D - 99.75
techie - 98.25
Will_G - 95.75
Matty1 - 95.50
Mitch - 93.50
Gruffs - 91.75
scrim - 78.75
daiking - 71.75 *
bigman888 - 65.50 *
matt1chelski - 63.50 *
Sausage Roll - 58.50 *
skud vrs - 58.25 *
james01 - 44.75 *
MartynVRS - 27.00 *
Shug - 26.00 *
Schuey - 25.75 *
occyoccyoccy - 21.50 *
PhilP1903 - 18.50 *
dew1911 - 16.50 *

** denotes not actively taking part anymore*

Thanks to those who continue to persevere and pick every week, next up is the Japanese GP on 7th October. Will Hamilton have re-signed with McLaren by then or will Merc have a new driver line up for next year???

:thumb:


----------



## Will_G (Jan 23, 2012)

Got the 1,2,3 and that made a hell of a difference to my points. The remainder was a bit of shambles though.

Interesting race and the stewards were kept busy. Schumey hit with a 10 place penalty for the next race. Button was so close to wiping out himself and Vettel too, I do think Vettel over done the braking for that corner though.

I agree its a two horse race now, Hamilton only finishing 2 of the last 5 has ruined his chances


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

I was on a total hat load of points until Hamilton paid for clipping the wall in Quali when he already had Pole and Schumi was too bust twiddling knobs on his steering wheel to look at the road.


----------



## Coops (Apr 26, 2008)

I've dropped a note to Superbru because in the official FIA classifiaction (HERE), Weber has been given a 20 sec penalty which will drop him to 11th, Perez moving into 10th. This will definately affect some scores.

Will keep you updated.


----------



## Rickyboy (Oct 14, 2008)

Fairly mediocre week for me on the points front unfortunately. Looks like WillG is running away with this after some stellar picking! A few races to go though so all could change.

As for Singapore... wasn't a bad one at all. Hamilton was doing very well until mechanical issues ended it for him, if only Mclaren could get a handle on the reliability issues of late. Very happy for Di Resta! 4th place! I had him in my picks every single week and then forgot to add him this time. Ah well... off to Japan next!!!


----------



## Coops (Apr 26, 2008)

After quite a hectic week regarding driver changes for next season, the circus continues in earnest with the Japanese GP @ Suzuka. With the pressue off a lot of drivers - Hamilton, Schumacher, Perez et al, it could make for a very exciting last few races.

Get your picks done guys!


First practise session is over with Webber leading Hamilton:

1. Mark Webber - Red Bull 1:32.193 
2. Lewis Hamilton - McLaren 1:32.707 
3. Sebastian Vettel - Red Bull 1:32.836 
4. Nico Hulkenberg - Force India 1:32.987 
5. Fernando Alonso - Ferrari 1:33.093 
6. Romain Grosjean - Lotus 1:33.107 
7. Jenson Button - McLaren 1:33.349 
8. Bruno Senna - Williams 1:32.499 
9. Felipe Massa - Ferrari 1:32.614 
10. Michael Schumacher - Mercedes 1:32.750


----------



## Coops (Apr 26, 2008)

Doing your picks on a Saturday morning doesn't work when the GP is in Asia :banghead:

Sent from my Blackberry Playbook on Tapatalk


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

Coops said:


> Doing your picks on a Saturday morning doesn't work when the GP is in Asia :banghead:
> 
> Sent from my Blackberry Playbook on Tapatalk


Balls!

I'm far enough behind without missing out on free points.


----------



## Rickyboy (Oct 14, 2008)

Nightmare guys, that's unfortunate. I picked Massa instead of Alonso by a mistake so I'm more than likely out of a point or two aswell. I emailed them to try and change but to no avail.

Anyone staying up/getting up early for the race live?


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Im up watching the race. Only just remembered about the picks this weekend!


----------



## Will_G (Jan 23, 2012)

I'm watching it too but missed the start. Thankfully made my picks late on Friday night. It looks like I'd need every bonus point possible going by my picks


----------



## Coops (Apr 26, 2008)

Morning guys - haven't watched the race so can't comment on it!!! But obviously know that Alonso had a mare on the first lap resulting in retirement thus allowing Vettel to romp to victory and close the gap at the top of championship.

Meanwhile in the prediction league, it was a four way tie for results this weekend with Rhino, Rickyboy, Matty1 and techie on 7.75 pts. Will_G and nelson followed up with 7.25 pts.

Commiserations to Gruffs who had a bit of a disaster with his picks, running in with 4.5 pts.

Still not much change in the leaderboard although Will_G's good result along with Matty1 will certainly assist them in the top 10:


nelson - 116.25
Rickyboy - 112.50
Coops - 109.75
Rhino - 108.75
techie - 106.50
R7KY D - 105.25
Matty1 - 103.25
Will_G - 103.00
Gruffs - 96.25
Mitch - 92.50
scrim - 85.25
daiking - 71.75
bigman888 - 65.50
skud vrs - 63.75
matt1chelski - 63.50
Sausage Roll - 58.50
james01 - 44.75
MartynVRS - 27.00
Shug - 26.00
Schuey - 25.75
occyoccyoccy - 21.50
PhilP1903 - 18.50
dew1911 - 16.50

Rhino appears to be the secret assassin, slowly creeping up the leaderboard.

Korean GP on Sunday - get your picks in by Friday because of the time difference!!!


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

Ah, the points for taking part mention. 

Feels good Coops. Feels good. 

:lol:


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

totally screwed that selection up even with the early bird points , lucky to only move down one place .

There will NO mistakes in choosing for Korea


----------



## Rickyboy (Oct 14, 2008)

Looks like my mistake of picking Massa over Alonso worked out!

As for F1 in general, what's your thoughts on the recent news items? Hamilton to Merc, Perez to Mclaren, Schumacher retiring, Grosjean being a danger to everyone, Hamilton/Button tweet saga etc etc.


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

http://www.formula1.com/news/technical/2012/878/1012.html

That explains how RBR are fast again then. Ferrari are doing similar.

I think McLaren have issues.

Lewis can't be arsed any more and Jenson is in a car that is not right for his stlye.

Next year could see a new McLaren designed for two drivers who are smoother than Roger Moore in a Teflon suit.

However, 2014 sees the new rules. Will those with customer engines suffer? almost certainly. So next year is the one to aim at.

Though realsitically. Looking at the cars that have won the WDC/WCC for the last 20 years, unless Rory Byrne comes out of retirement, RBR will win again as Newey is a genius.

Regardless of driver.


----------



## Coops (Apr 26, 2008)

R7KY D said:


> There will NO mistakes in choosing for Korea


The time is now, the time is now!

Another Asia race this weekend boys so get those picks done today otherwise like me last weekend you'll miss out and totally screw your picks up.

The top 10 after FP2 was Vettel, Webber, Alonso, Button, Schumacher, Massa, Rosberg, Hamilton, Hulkenberg, Kimi

:thumb:


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

Fecking Webber. The one time I back Vettel, Webber pulls one out of no where. 

Oh well. Seb will feck off into the distance while Webber holds everyone back. 

Humpf.


----------



## Rickyboy (Oct 14, 2008)

Gruffs said:


> Fecking Webber. The one time I back Vettel, Webber pulls one out of no where.
> 
> Oh well. Seb will feck off into the distance while Webber holds everyone back.
> 
> Humpf.


Yeah it looks like it could be a fairly boring race actually. If Vettel gets ahead at the first corner then he will run away with it and as you say, Webber will hold up any chance of an attack by Ferrari or Mclaren. Really want to see Räikkönen get himself back up on the podium soon, he's not a million miles away from Alonso and Vettel in the standings.

Also, Grosjean into Massa first corner. You read it here first.


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

Crap on a stick. This is boring. 

Why McLaren are not using a DDRS system as well is very strange.


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

Gruffs said:


> Fecking Webber. The one time I back Vettel, Webber pulls one out of no where.
> 
> Humpf.


:lol: +1


----------



## Will_G (Jan 23, 2012)

Gruffs said:


> Crap on a stick. This is boring.
> 
> Why McLaren are not using a DDRS system as well is very strange.


I just wonder whether they've given up developing this car any further and will look to next season.


----------



## PG Monkey (Apr 19, 2010)

Will_G said:


> I just wonder whether they've given up developing this car any further and will look to next season.


I wonder whether they've given up generally, they do this every year. They'll say next year will be the year, just like "Tiger Tim" was always going to win Wimbledon next time. They're going the same way as Williams IMO.

Disgraceful treatment of Lewis by the team too, no wonder he's leaving.


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

Lewis is no longer part of the team. 

If I were them, I'd treat him like a mushroom till the day he leaves.


----------



## Rickyboy (Oct 14, 2008)

PG Monkey said:


> Disgraceful treatment of Lewis by the team too, no wonder he's leaving.


I don't really understand this mate. He seemed to have given up on the team/title chance after the DNF in Singapore. The bad publicity that he has seen since then has been purely down to his error of judgement and his 'victim' mentality. Even today on the BBC F1 forum his chief mechanic stated that every effort is still being made to advance him in the WDC even at this late stage, and then Hamilton comes out and says he has given up. No wonder he/the public reckons his team have given up on him - it's because he puts himself in a position where most teams would have!

He started the year with new found maturity, respect and positivity even when he was having problems. Sadly all three of these attributes have all but disappeared.


----------



## Coops (Apr 26, 2008)

Gruffs said:


> Crap on a stick. This is boring.


Agreed there Gruffs, watched the first few laps on the highlights and switched off, in fact have done that on a few of the races this season, the joys of Sky+ :thumb:

Does leave only 2 horses left in the title race though.

techie came out on top this week, with Rickyboy and Will_G just behind - pretty high scoring round by everyone really, all above 6 points this week.

Overall the standings are as follows:

1.nelson - 125.25
2.Rickyboy - 121.75
3.Coops - 118.25
4.Rhino - 117.50
5.techie - 116.00
6.R7KY D - 113.75
7.Will_G - 112.25
8.Matty1 - 109.50
9.Gruffs - 105.00
10.scrim - 93.00
11.Mitch - 92.50
12.daiking - 71.75
13.skud vrs - 70.50
14.bigman888 - 65.50
15.matt1chelski - 63.50
16.Sausage Roll - 58.50
17.james01 - 44.75
18.MartynVRS - 27.00
19.Shug - 26.00
20.Schuey - 25.75
21.occyoccyoccy - 21.50
22.PhilP1903 - 18.50
23.dew1911 - 16.50

and what about the rumour of Vettel signing for Ferrari for 2014 season? Just a rumour by Ferrari to put Red Bull off??


----------



## PG Monkey (Apr 19, 2010)

Rickyboy said:


> I don't really understand this mate. He seemed to have given up on the team/title chance after the DNF in Singapore. The bad publicity that he has seen since then has been purely down to his error of judgement and his 'victim' mentality. Even today on the BBC F1 forum his chief mechanic stated that every effort is still being made to advance him in the WDC even at this late stage, and then Hamilton comes out and says he has given up. No wonder he/the public reckons his team have given up on him - it's because he puts himself in a position where most teams would have!
> 
> He started the year with new found maturity, respect and positivity even when he was having problems. Sadly all three of these attributes have all but disappeared.


My view is influenced by the sudden truck load of problems and failures since he told them he was leaving. Mind you, I could be wrong. McLaren have a track record as an incompetent team that fritters away championship year after year.

Jenson and Martin Whitmarsh were apparently joking about Lewis being late to a press conference in Korea and said that Perez wouldn't be late. Ted Kravitz saw this and reported it in his Korea Race Notebook but Jenson later denied saying anything like that (he's denied saying a few things over the months, hasn't he?).

Who do we believe, a driver who keeps the British press sweet with an annual dinner and knows how to play the PR game (as does his father), or an F1 reporter with 16 years experience?

Ted Krativz said the team has seemingly checked out on Lewis and Lewis has checked out on them. I'm sure that isn't wide of the mark but Jenson knows what exactly what he's doing.

Remember when Jenson collided with Lewis (Canada 2011 if I remember rightly) he came on the radio straight away to tell the world, "What is he doing?!?!!" This came after Lewis had been on the receiving end of criticism for being involved in incidents and despite the incident being Jenson's fault, Lewis was immediately seen as being culpable. Eddie Jordan later pointed out that Jenson was looking in his left mirror when he crashed into Lewis but the British Press (perhaps looking forward to their next free meal) didn't really pick up on it the way they would had the roles been reversed.

Going back to the interview with Jenson and Lewis when Jenson was about to join McLaren... they were both asked who they'd like to win if they themselves couldn't win a race. Lewis said he'd like Jenson to win as it's a result for the team. Jenson replied, "I don't care, if it's not me winning." When pressed about whether he'd prefer Hamilton to win his answer was negative and he reiterated that if he wasn't the one winning, he didn't care who won. That told me all I needed to know about Jenson's team skills.


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

Well,

I had a pretty good week prediction wise.

But what a bloody bore-fest that was. 

Aero and DRS top speed wins and RB now have top speed and Aero they are not going to get caught.

Humpf. 

Vettel as in Kettle is in fine Fettle. Who has the skills to test his mettle?

 Sorry


----------



## Will_G (Jan 23, 2012)

Yeah I thought I'd scored well until I checked online and saw the other scores  Looks like I wont be catching the leaders before the season is over


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

Nope.

Everyone will be getting in early

Pole - Vettel
Win - Vettel
FL - Vettel

then go for Webber and Alonso and hamilton for the other podiums followed by their team mates and a random Renault i mean Lotus.

No catching them up now.


----------



## Rickyboy (Oct 14, 2008)

Great race today eh guys?! Monumentally poor picks by me by the looks of things.

Well done Kimi! Oh, and Seb too - not only for his podium but for dropping an almighty F-Bomb live in front of 600 million people.


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

I can't get over my cynicism. 

Vettel has a mech problem but 'runs out of fuel' to get a penalty. This allows choice of tyres and other things. 

Then everyone except his direct competitors forgets how to drive. Mainly Senna in a Williams RENAULT, Grosjean in a Lotus RENAULT, Webber in a Red Bull RENAULT, Ricciardo goes against the whole spirit of inter team competition, but its accepted in DTM that BMW/Merc/Audi drivers will not hinder others in a championship battle. 

The running out of fuel was a genius play. And I'm in no doubt it was a play. I just hate that it ruins the racing. 


Kimi was golden though. Can't best hearing the national anthem again.


----------



## Rickyboy (Oct 14, 2008)

Gruffs said:


> I can't get over my cynicism.
> 
> Vettel has a mech problem but 'runs out of fuel' to get a penalty. This allows choice of tyres and other things.
> 
> ...


I can't agree man. The penalty put him in a very difficult position from the get go and you have to consider that he had front nose damage bringing him out in last position of the race for a second time. He was in a faster car than the rest of the grid (due to his ability to resetup before race I will grant you that) but thinking that anyone except his direct team-mate would move over for him based on engine supplier... I think you are wrong. He's just a better driver than Senna, Grosjean, Ricciardo etc.

I think if there was any sign of this being a play then the other teams would already publicly acknowledge this and there would be an immediate investigation. "Crashgate" is a prime example of an event like this and there's no possible way that Red Bull would open themselves up to this sort of potential embarrassment.


----------



## Coops (Apr 26, 2008)

But the Renault alliance must surely play a hand in some of this, needless to say the the safety car periods also had a "huge" helping hand in bringing the field back together further helping him out.

All credit to Kimi though for a great drive and superb first win in 2012 for him and Lotus.

More importantly, in all that mele I managed to come out on top of the points, the single point from Lewis' pole must have helped! R7KY D, Rhino, Rickyboy, Will_G and scrim also did well - nelson so so good this week dropped a few points with Matty1, skud vrs and techie bringing up the rear.

Gruffs: Did you forget to pick?

The league leaderboard with 2 rounds to go then is:


nelson - 143.00
Rickyboy - 139.50
Rhino - 137.50
Coops - 137.00
R7KY D - 132.50
techie - 130.00
Matty1 - 123.75
Gruffs - 118.00
scrim - 110.75
Mitch - 92.50
skud vrs - 80.75
daiking - 71.75
bigman888 - 63.50
matt1chelski - 63.50
Sausage Roll - 58.50
JMCC21 - 44.75 (? who ?)
MartynVRS - 27.00
Shug - 26.00
Schuey - 25.75
occyoccyoccy - 21.50
PhilP1903 - 18.50
dew1911 - 16.50


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

Rickyboy said:


> I can't agree man. The penalty put him in a very difficult position from the get go and you have to consider that he had front nose damage bringing him out in last position of the race for a second time. He was in a faster car than the rest of the grid (due to his ability to resetup before race I will grant you that) but thinking that anyone except his direct team-mate would move over for him based on engine supplier... I think you are wrong. He's just a better driver than Senna, Grosjean, Ricciardo etc.
> 
> I think if there was any sign of this being a play then the other teams would already publicly acknowledge this and there would be an immediate investigation. "Crashgate" is a prime example of an event like this and there's no possible way that Red Bull would open themselves up to this sort of potential embarrassment.


My hunch is that when Vettel twatted the wall in quali, he screwed his rear suspension geometry and they didn't have enough time to change it. Given that he would have had NO chance of winning with that car and that tyre wear, it was a good alternative to get him completely DQ'd from Qualifying. Gives Webber's comments at the end new meaning when you consider his very uncharacteristic race.

The other cars may have been just poor but there was a higher than average amount of crapness.

Imagine if Seb had not wrecked hi own front wing (twice), he could have won easily if he had been closer.

I'm not necessarily being harsh for the sake of it, i'm crediting Red Bull with being that clever.


----------



## Coops (Apr 26, 2008)

Right then campers, race weekend is upon us once again - new track to everyone so should be interesting.

Get your picks in early, time difference is ~6 hours so FP1 isn't until 15:00 this afternoon.


----------



## Rickyboy (Oct 14, 2008)

Just got my picks in after FP2!

Loving the Austin circuit. The first corner has got potential Grosjean destruction written all over it. Can Hamilton finish the race? Can Kimi refrain from swearing after his telling off? Can Vettel win the title or will Alonso take us to Sao Paulo for a nail-biting finale?


----------



## Coops (Apr 26, 2008)

Can see Vettel taking it tomorrow but would really like a grand finale in Brazil next weekend.


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

Made my picks. Same as everyone else's no doubt. 

Vettel for 3 WDC. Lets see him in a ****e car.


----------



## Coops (Apr 26, 2008)

Thanks to Ferrari's "little" strategy consideration resulting in the seal being removed from Massa's gearbox, the title race will come down to the final race of the season in Brazil.

The removal of the seal gave Massa the mandatory penalty but crucially meant that Alonso started on the "clean" side of the track and he capitalised on that by finishing in 3rd behind Vettlel. Although Vettel couldn't celebrate the drivers crown, Red Bull took their third consecutive constructors championship.

Ferrari offered no apology in doing what they did, it's a strange sport where you can gain an advantage by sabotaging a team mate!

Fair play to Hamilton, drove a good race and gains some confidence back after a dismissal string of problems recently.

So in a similar position, the Team DW Brisky league will also head to the final race to secure their champion, although I think it will be a tall order to catch nelson at the top. A relatively high scoring round by all - Rhino & Rickyboy came out on top with 10.25 each, Matty1, R7KY D and nelson following in the 9s. So the leaderboard going into next weekend:


nelson - 152.75
Rickyboy - 149.75
Rhino - 147.75
Coops - 145.50
R7KY D - 142.00
techie - 139.25
Will_G - 135.00
Matty1 - 133.50
Gruffs - 126.75
scrim - 118.25
Mitch - 92.50
skud vrs - 86.50
daiking - 71.75
bigman888 - 65.50
matt1chelski - 63.50
Sausage Roll - 58.50
JMCC21 - 44.75
MartynVRS - 27.00
Shug - 26.00
Scheuy - 25.75
occyoccyoccy - 21.50
PhilP1903 - 18.50
dew1911 - 16.50

Roll on Brazil :thumb:


----------



## Rickyboy (Oct 14, 2008)

I'm catching Nelson... but Rhino is catching me! I'll need some spot on picks this weekend if I want to take the title!

As for the race, loved it! Great race by Hamilton. Don't really know what to say about the Massa thing. They used the rules to their advantage and he seemed pretty OK about it which I think is pretty admirable.

Cannot wait for Sao Paulo!!


----------



## Coops (Apr 26, 2008)

Rickyboy said:


> Cannot wait for Sao Paulo!!


And here we are Rickyboy, the final race weekend of the 2012 season.

Get those picks in nice and early, and enjoy the race!

Is Vettel going to make it a 3rd championship in a row, or is Alonso going to steal his thunder and take his 3rd championship?

Will Massa play silly buggers and drive into Vettel at some point over the weekend? Will Weber do similar to Alonso?

Will Hamilton blow everyone away in his last race for McLaren?


----------



## Coops (Apr 26, 2008)

First practice completed in Brazil:

1. Lewis Hamilton - McLaren 1:14.131 

2. Sebastian Vettel - Red Bull +0.009 

3. Mark Webber - Red Bull +0.067 

4. Jenson Button - McLaren +0.086 

5. Fernando Alonso - Ferrari +0.261 

6. Felipe Massa - Ferrari +0.585 

7. Romain Grosjean - Lotus +0.588 

8. Paul di Resta - Force India +0.607 

9. Pastor Maldonado - Williams +0.884 

10. Nico Hulkenberg - Force India +0.919


----------



## Rickyboy (Oct 14, 2008)

Picks in late last night... it's finally here!!!!

Notice that there hasn't been much/if any mention of Schumacher retiring of late? I'm wondering if the drivers will do anything for him, I'm fairly certain they did the first time with something written on the wings of their cars.


----------



## Coops (Apr 26, 2008)

*It's all over!*

So thats it - the longest F1 calendar has been completed with 20 high charged races throughout the year.

Brazil, as ever, delivered in ensuring that the WDC didn't conclude until the very last lap (well, perhaps one lap before after Di Resta stacked it into the wall!!).

Congratulations to Vettel, comiserations to Alonso and good luck to Hamilton.

Matty1 headed the Team Brisky DW results this week with 8.25, followed by Rhino (7.75), Coops (7.5) and techie (7.25). The balance of the field was on 6.75 points - skud vrs, nelson, Rickyboy, scrim and R7KY D.

The results did little to change the overall leaderboard with nelson taking top spot in the inaugral "Team Brisky DW" prediction league:


nelson - 159.00
Rickyboy - 156.50
Rhino - 155.50
Coops - 153.00
R7KY D - 148.75
techie - 146.50
Matty1 - 141.75
Will_G - 135.00
Gruffs - 126.75
scrim - 125.00
skud vrs - 93.25
Mitch - 92.50
daiking - 71.75
bigman888 - 65.50
matt1chelski - 63.50
Sausage Roll - 58.50
JMCC21 - 44.75
MartynVRS - 27.00
Shug - 26.00
Schuey - 25.75
occyoccyoccy - 21.50
dew1911 - 16.50

Already looking forward to next season with the changes already afoot.

Many thanks for everyone who took part in the prediction - we'll reconvene next March!!! Thanks again.

:thumb:

:driver:


----------



## Rickyboy (Oct 14, 2008)

Thanks for sorting out the league this year Coops! Very kind of you!

Pass on my big "Well Done" to Nelson! I'll have him him next season!!!!


----------



## Will_G (Jan 23, 2012)

Well done guys, didnt bother with picks the last few weeks as I realised I'd never catch the leaders

Cheers Coops for running it, hopefully get a bigger dedicated following next season


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Enjoyed that coops thanks.

At least I won a week.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Derekh929 said:


> Great idea, but no need to Predict F1 title result , Vettel & Redbull win , lets hope i'm wrong as big lewis & Jenson fan but the German just seems to have extra in the tank to steep his game up at anytime IMHO


Yippie i won when do i pic up my Silverston tickets thats what was agreed was it not:driver:


----------



## Will_G (Jan 23, 2012)

Looks like Ross Brawn will be leaving Mercedes

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/formula1/21143847


----------



## Coops (Apr 26, 2008)

Tis very interesting Will - Toto Wolff was a big coup but to also get Paddy Lowe from McLaren is another thing.

Perhaps Brawn will go over to McLaren? or even back to Ferrari?


----------



## Will_G (Jan 23, 2012)

Yeah I dont think he'll struggle for a job right enough just an interesting move. Is this due to Hamilton joining? or did Hamilton see Brawn as a good reason to move?


----------



## Coops (Apr 26, 2008)

Fair point - should Brawn feel his position and authority and control of the team be under threat, then him leaving would certainly put Hamilton's nose out of joint.

I was lead to believe that Brawn was one of the primary reasons for Hamilton joining Merc and his ability to develop a brand new car (2014 season) for him.


----------



## Coops (Apr 26, 2008)

McLaren launched today


----------

